# Help with cataract eyes?



## Tyguy35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, I just purchased this waxy from a friend. He took great care of the frog and as the frog got old it's eyes got worse and worse. The frogs in great health but I was wondering is it possible to fix. I can't seem to get a photo to upload. 

Tyler


----------



## allegedhuman (Nov 19, 2014)

For some reason this made me want to see pictures of frog eyes with parasites in them, guess I needed my yick factor for the day. While doing that a post that actually may help popped up. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/34394-cloudy-eye.html

At least there are pictures to compare with your frog and suggestions to try to rule out other issues like infections or fatty deposits in “overly” well taken care of, (i.e. chubby) frogs?


----------

